# What preset do you think this is?



## rayman121985 (Mar 15, 2012)

I see lots of people using this preset online. I love the way it makes the colors and antiques it...but its not overboard its perfect.

Any idea what I am looking for? THANKS!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I'm not sure that's something that Lightroom can do. In addition to a variety of other things it appears to have a bit of translucent white or yellow over the top, and I can't think of a way to do that in Lightroom.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 15, 2012)

You could come close with Split Toning.


----------

